# At a crossroads in my marriage



## aussie2012 (Aug 12, 2012)

With my wife gone overseas for so long and skipping my birthday, I feel abandoned and really crap. She left for 9 weeks. We've only been married for 8 months. During that time she went out with another man, shook my trust in her and the repeated bad language and calling me poor has reached a state where I think I have adapted to be on my own.

I'm hurting like hell all the time. I am really unhappy and lonely. I resent that she walled our on me and didn't want to be here to celebrate Chinese Valentine's day and my birthday. When ahe is angry she starts saying things like go away poor man, useless, problem guy etc.

I'm so hurt by what she has done that every day is a massive struggle. I keep feeling like I want to end our marriage. I'm hurting.

What can I do? I feel attached to her meanwhile she seems uninterested in me on many levels. I've had enough of really hurting, missing her and being hurt further by her indifference. She just cares about money and nothing else. She will buy material things but she won't display the affection and warmth that I want from a life partner. She is acting so cold all the time.

What is it going to take? Being left alone for so long has been tough. I don't care about her presents she brings back. I just need a supportive wife!

How can I repair the sadness on my heart?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

> How can I repair the sadness on my heart?


You end your marriage. You keep your dignity. You distance yourself from such a cruel human being (your wife).

File for divorce and detach from her. She's a mean person, not worthy of any commitment. 

You can find much more loving women than your wife by simply opening your eyes. 

Time to cut her out of your life completely.


----------

